# Astronomy: What is an annular solar eclipse?  June 20th-21st



## Em in Ohio (Jun 19, 2020)

Get Ready!  I won't see it live, but I'm sure that there will be videos online!

From CBS News:

"The summer solstice is nearly here, and with it comes a rare celestial phenomenon. The first solar eclipse of the decade promises to create a rare "ring of fire" — just in time to kick off the start of a new season." 

"A total solar eclipse occurs when the moon passes directly between the Earth and the sun, completely blocking the sun's light. During an annular solar eclipse, the moon does not completely cover the sun as it passes, leaving a glowing ring of sunlight visible."

According to NASA, the bright spectacle will be visible, weather permitting, across a path that starts at sunrise in Africa and runs through parts of Asia before ending at sunset over the Pacific Ocean. During this time, the moon will be blocking 99.4% of the sun to show off a stunning orange ring.

A partial eclipse will also be visible over much of Africa, Europe and Asia. A full list of cities and timing of the eclipse can be found at timeanddate.com. A NASA interactive map also lets users track the path to see if it will pass through their region.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2020)

timeanddate.com. Em, very cool site. Too bad we can't see the eclipse.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 20, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> timeanddate.com. Em, very cool site. Too bad we can't see the eclipse.


I really hope we can find good video of it - and without a lot of dense cloud cover!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2020)

That's a beautiful picture of it @Em in Ohio I can't recall if I've ever seen any sort of eclipse but my memory is telling I may have.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Get Ready!  I won't see it live, but I'm sure that there will be videos online!
> 
> From CBS News:
> 
> ...


Lovely post, Em! Thank you for it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2020)

I remember several eclipes over the years. Both sun and moon.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 20, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I remember several eclipes over the years. Both sun and moon.


Ditto.  The last solar eclipse that I saw was hmmm... maybe four or five years ago.  It was only a partial and pretty dull through most of it - looked just like PacMan!  Then, a bit of cloud cover rolled in and made it much more impressive!  I made viewers from antique x-ray film... REALLY THICK FILM!  (Don't try that at home!).   I also made some from Mylar balloons.  Again, caution required!


----------



## Pecos (Jun 20, 2020)

We drove 50 miles to get into the "Total Eclipse" path in 2107 when it directly passed over Columbia, SC. 
It was certainly one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen. It was also mystical.

A photograph will not capture the experience. In addition to the awesome beauty of the ring of fire, the light that is cast over the Earth changes, everything looks different, birds go silent, and the human spectators are lost in the moment.

To experience this, you must get into the total black out area. Watching a "partial eclipse" is nothing.

Would I drive 50 miles again, absolutely. I will probably pass on driving 400 miles to get in the total blackout of the next eclipse when it passes over Dallas, Cleveland, Buffalo, and Rochester on 8 April 2024.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 20, 2020)

Pecos said:


> We drove 50 miles to get into the "Total Eclipse" path in 2107 when it directly passed over Columbia, SC.
> It was certainly one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen. It was also mystical.
> 
> A photograph will not capture the experience. In addition to the awesome beauty of the ring of fire, the light that is cast over the Earth changes, everything looks different, birds go silent, and the human spectators are lost in the moment.
> ...


Well said, but did you drive into the future to 2107?  HaHa...


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 20, 2020)

I hope to be awake to see it live.  If I manage it, I'm going to watch on:

https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/solar/2020-june-21 (click 'Watch it live.')


----------



## Pecos (Jun 20, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Well said, but did you drive into the future to 2107?  HaHa...


LOL Good catch, my proofreading skills do need a little work.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 21, 2020)

I stayed awake to watch it via India!


----------



## Pecos (Jun 21, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> I stayed awake to watch it via India!
> 
> View attachment 110416


That one doesn't look like the sun got completely blocked. I have read that the moon was in its far point of its elliptical path this time. 
Since the moon is slowly drifting away for the earth, at some point further human will be able to witness the splendor of a full solar eclipse. Sad.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 21, 2020)

Pecos said:


> That one doesn't look like the sun got completely blocked. I have read that the moon was in its far point of its elliptical path this time.
> Since the moon is slowly drifting away for the earth, at some point further human will be able to witness the splendor of a full solar eclipse. Sad.


It was known that it wouldn't completely cover the sun.  That's why it is called a "Ring of Fire."  It forms a corona (Not the Virus!)

This was the closest point and visible like this only in India, I believe.  I'm hoping to find better video today.


----------

